

Avatar close to passing Titanic after less than 6 weeks - csallen
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_highest-grossing_films

======
wclax04
I wonder how Avatar will do in DVD sales though. Everything I've heard from
friends is that it is only worth watching in 3D...

~~~
arjunnarayan
You're not thinking long-term enough. When 3D TVs come out (as they inevitably
will, if not in a decade, in many decades time) there will be a wave of Avatar
box-set nostalgia.

------
bd_at_rivenhill
Never bet against Jim Cameron.

